# Bios-Update HD 7950OC



## Sebbi102 (14. August 2012)

Hi an alle,

gibt es bezüglich des Bios-Updates für "normale" HD 7950 schon Informationen, ob es für die Übertakteten Versionen auch ein Bios-Update geben wird?

Vor allem ob es auch Powertune-Boost freischalten wird, wie bei den Non-OC?

Neues zu AMDs Radeon HD 7950: Mehr Leistung dank BIOS-Update


----------



## Sapphiretech (18. August 2012)

Hallo,

aktuell prüfen wir ob und für welche Karten ein Bios-Update zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann.
Die kürzlich vorgestellte "_Radeon HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost_" ist aktuell die einzige Karte mit Boost.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Qin-Root (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

wie ist die Prüfung ausgegangen?


----------



## SaftSpalte (26. Februar 2013)

Würde mich auch jetzt langsam mal Interessieren ... Will auch Powerboost haben ... und googeln bringt nichts


----------



## Qin-Root (11. Juni 2013)

kriegen wir noch ein Antwort?

Bis jetzt bin ich vom Sapphire Support da leider sehr enttäuscht. Nichtmal ein vBIOS mit GOP gibt es.
Nach Empfehlungen von Freunden für Sapphire hatte ich da mehr erwartet. Naja, wird es nächstes mal halt eine von Gigabyte, Club3D oder MSI.

So wie es aussieht scheint das Subforum hier auch gar nicht mehr von Sapphire besucht zu werden (letztes Posting ewig her), dann kann es ja auch zu gemacht werden.


----------

